# Seltsame Fehlermeldung bei root-login &  konsole [GONE]

## Martux

Seit gestern bekomme ich sowohl im terminal als auch auf der konsole (kde-3.5.1) beim login als root die Fehlermeldung:

```

su

Password:

Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'FAILLOG_ENAB' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'LASTLOG_ENAB' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'MOTD_FILE' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'FTMP_FILE' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'ENV_ROOTPATH' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'PASS_MIN_LEN' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

Konfigurationsfehler - Element 'CHFN_AUTH' unbekannt (Administrator verständigen)

```

Ich bin einigermaßen beunrhuhigt...

----------

## kopfsalat

```

etc-update

```

nicht abgesetzt oder nicht machen lassen?

----------

## deejay

Jo, sieht so aus, also ob du ein Update gemacht hast und zum Schluss das

```
etc-update 
```

vergessen hast. Dann kommen die Programme nicht mehr mit den alten Konfigurationen zurecht.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Martux

Ich update die Config-files immer von Hand.

Die letzten Pakete, die ich emerged habe waren pam-login und shadow.

Dabei habe ich wahrscheinlich die alten files überschreiben lassen.

----------

## Martux

Das Problem hat sich heute von selbst in Luft aufgelöst.

Keine Fehlermeldungen mehr beim login...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## UTgamer

Dies hatte ich gestern auch, weil ich ein "emerge system" gemacht hatte aber nach der ersten erfolgreichen Kompilation abgebrochen hatte. Dadurch wurde eine Abhängigkeitvon der cracklib  und zwar das PAM-login nicht auf die neue Version genracht. Einfach die cracklib nocheinmal emergen  :Wink: 

----------

## Martux

Naja, ich mache fast jeden Tag ein emerge --sync; emerge -uD world und mittlerweile sind auch schon etliche Pakete ~x86, da gibt's halt machmal Unregelmäßigkeiten, die sich dann von Selbst lösen.

----------

## milk_auf_ex

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Dies hatte ich gestern auch, weil ich ein "emerge system" gemacht hatte aber nach der ersten erfolgreichen Kompilation abgebrochen hatte. Dadurch wurde eine Abhängigkeitvon der cracklib  und zwar das PAM-login nicht auf die neue Version genracht. Einfach die cracklib nocheinmal emergen 

 

Hm habe immer noch das Problem.

Ein "emerge cracklib" hat das Problem nicht gelöst.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen kann?

mfg

----------

